# Can a sitting position hurt the baby?



## Velvet005 (Aug 9, 2004)

I sat with my legs "indian crossed" and leaned forward typing a paper today. I sat this way for a period of time ...not sure how long since all day I was typing this paper. I sat in different positions. After a little while my lower belly began to feel uncomfortable. No cramping just uncomfortable and achy. Sometimes I had a sharp ligament stretching like pain. Of course I changed positions but now I am worried. Maybe I was slumped over too long or too much (it's hard to sit straight like that and type).

Any imput?


----------



## shelbean91 (May 11, 2002)

I noticed when I leaned over forward like that, it was uncomfortable to stretch out straight again. Almost like if you overworked a muscle- stretching sort of made it ache. All of my kids were fine.


----------



## carlasher (Sep 20, 2004)

I wonder about this by laying on a certain side when I am asleep (and I wake up in pain).


----------



## starlite (Nov 7, 2004)

No sitting cannot hurt the baby but after the 20th week of pregnancy it's safest not to lay on your back. The reason being that the weight of the baby puts extra pressure on the placenta - and may cut off the vital supply! Sitting funny will typically be uncomfortable (and side sleeping) as certain muscles get pulled really easily and cramps are common during pregnancy and position can affect the onset of such complaints. These are normal (like when you cough and feel like you've strained a muscle) b/c the hormones relax muscles all over your body. These complaints can be painfull for the mother ... but chances are your growing baby is blissfully unaware of the discomfort your experiencing and remains unaffected by your pain.

Don't worry 'bout it! If it really stresses you mention it to your health care provider at your next check up appointment - but they will probably just say the same thing I just did.

Love from starlite.


----------



## Velvet005 (Aug 9, 2004)

Thanks for your replies. I feel better this morning and I felt the baby kicking around when I went to bed last night. I know not to lay on my back. I didn't know about it until I went to the early pregnancy class w/ dh a couple of months ago. No one had ever told me and I did not see it in the list of "Things not to do". I generally like to sleep on my back but have pretty much broken that habit by now.
I was just scared the way I was sitting had cut off blood supply to the baby or caused s/he to strangle. I know this may seem absurbed







but it's pretty common for me to come up with these ideas on how I am harming the baby. Obviously, this is my first pregnancy.


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

you can sleep on your back safely by propping up your legs and your trunk a bit. not sure why hcp don't tell thier patients this









(I also think it's so silly they have "rules" about this) women have been growing baby's for eternity. we obviously adjust our sleeping positions naturally.

btw I slept on my tummy until about 7month w/ ds. (you would have asked how in the world I did it as my belly was huge though! lol)

I think it is the vena cava you want to worry about compressing while sleeping on the back. if you are propped up you will be fine though. (if you are cutting off the circulation you will likely start feeling some pain I've been told)

anyway I think the sleeping position "rules" are total bs in any case. sleep how you are comfortable. your body will let you know if it's not.


----------



## mezzaluna (Jun 8, 2004)

i don't think you're hurting the baby at all! just change positions when you get uncomfortable... and try to shift positions often enough that you don't get uncomfortable to begin with.

one suggestion - try sitting tailor style - like indian style, but without crossing your legs - just lay your calves parallel to each other, both on the ground. crossing your legs or ankles (while sitting in any position) can restrict bloodflow and make you prone to varicose veins. better to avoid those if you can! my bradley childbirth class made a big point about sitting tailor style - it may take a little practice, but i find it very comfy now... and it will help your baby settle into an optimal position, unlike slumping in cushier chairs.


----------



## starlite (Nov 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Velvet005*
I know this may seem absurbed







but it's pretty common for me to come up with these ideas on how I am harming the baby. Obviously, this is my first pregnancy.

Your so cute!!! Whether it's your first pregnancy or 20th - it's completely natural to worry about your unborn baby! Believe me ... the worry doesn't end postpartum either. Is she sleeping too much? Is he eating enough? Are they gaining the right amount of weight? Are they developing normally - or are they slow to roll over etc. etc. :LOL

You don't seem absurd to me at all ... just a normal anxious mum is all!!


----------

